# Spain in July



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

Is it worth travelling to Barcelona via the tunnel if
You only have 15 days?


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Non!


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Spacerunner said:


> Non!


Why?


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

jamás, nunca

tony


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

GEMMY said:


> jamás, nunca
> 
> tony


I think the road signs are easy to understand :laugh:


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

JanHank said:


> Why?


I can't even get round Lidl's in 15 days!


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

In a tin can in 40°+ instead of an air conditioned hotel room, no thank you

tony


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

GEMMY said:


> In a tin can in 40°+ instead of an air conditioned hotel room, no thank you
> 
> tony


Thats the best reason of all Gemmy, well said.:grin2: My brother was very familiar with Italy, he told me many years ago, never go in July or August, I assume it would also apply to Spayne


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

GEMMY said:


> In a tin can in 40°+ instead of an air conditioned hotel room, no thank you
> 
> tony


Hotel room when you have an expensive motorhome on your driveway not being used,madness.>
Well even if your in a hotel room you will still go outside surely!>


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

Spacerunner said:


> I can't even get round Lidl's in 15 days!


Because we are not retired and have to have time off in school holidays we have no choice Im afraid!:frown2:


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

jo662 said:


> Hotel room when you have an expensive motorhome on your driveway not being used,madness.>
> Well even if your in a hotel room you will still go outside surely!>


If you like the heat, which I do not, then why not do it. allowing 3 days there 3 home that leaves 9 days sweating, worth it or not is your choice. :laugh:


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

jo662 said:


> Hotel room when you have an expensive motorhome on your driveway not being used,madness.>
> Well even if your in a hotel room you will still go outside surely!>


1600 Miles+ round trip at £6+ a gallon. Ryanair at a few quid with no hassle, IF you were touring then different ballgame, 
but JUST to visit Barcelona ?????????????

tony


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

GEMMY said:


> 1600 Miles+ round trip at £6+ a gallon. Ryanair at a few quid with no hassle, IF you were touring then different ballgame,
> but JUST to visit Barcelona ?????????????
> 
> tony


Would be a mini tour,like Jan says 3 days there and back and a nice few days 
while there.:smile2:
And our plans are never that solid as we do get side tracked when we see 
lovely places!:smile2:


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

jo662 said:


> Would be a mini tour,like Jan says 3 days there and back and a nice few days
> while there.:smile2:
> And our plans are never that solid as we do get side tracked when we see
> lovely places!:smile2:


After owning a place in Spain...............keep out in July and August.....the heat is so damn uncomfortable

tony


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

GEMMY said:


> After owning a place in Spain...............keep out in July and August.....the heat is so damn uncomfortable
> 
> tony


My dad had a place in Nerja for 20 years,and he would never be there
in July and August.
We have the school holiday problem so are hands are tied.:smile2:

We always go Sth France at Easter,have 2 weeks in summer holidays,and a week
in October.So realistically the only time we could go would be in six week holidays!:frown2:


----------



## bc109 (Sep 17, 2016)

We live in Spain. This year we plan to disappear during July and August to avoid:
A. The heat.
B. The traffic.
C. The queues at supermarkets.
D. The time when undesirables seem to invade our well behaved environment looking for easy pickings.
Suggest..... When you leave the Tunnel, go North ! go North !
Bill


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

bc109 said:


> We live in Spain. This year we plan to disappear during July and August to avoid:
> A. The heat.
> B. The traffic.
> C. The queues at supermarkets.
> ...


Iv never been called an undesirable before!:serious:

How do you go north from the tunnel?
I have a motorhome not a speed boat!>>


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Oh I didn´t press the button on the Kindle. :serious:
I had asked the question why south to the unbearable heat, there are many interesting, pretty places north east of the channel.
July and August we mostly stay at home because anywhere is too hot for dogs and us we feel.
Not overcrowded in this part of the world :laugh:


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

JanHank said:


> Oh I didn´t press the button on the Kindle. :serious:
> I had asked the question why south to the unbearable heat, there are many interesting, pretty places north east of the channel.
> July and August we mostly stay at home because anywhere is too hot for dogs and us we feel.
> Not overcrowded in this part of the world :laugh:


We did the Rhine and Mosel in August two years ago and that was really hot.
We are just interested in going somewhere we hav`nt in the Motorhome.
We have done most areas in France over the last 8 years,and will keep going
to different places in my favourite country to use the motorhome.Just thought
Spain would be good, and July/August is the only time we could do it.:smile2:


----------



## fdhadi (May 9, 2005)

Jo662

No problem with doing Barcelona in 15 days. Last July we did Salou and only had 14 days and in fact, we enjoyed it so much we're going again this July. Went down over the Pyrenees which was hard work but came back through Andorra &#55356;&#56806;&#55356;&#56809; which was easy and cheap fuel. 

Like you we only have School holidays and only get 2 wks at a time. 

Did Rome a few yrs ago in 2 wks
Did Croatia &#55356;&#56813;&#55356;&#56823; in 2 wks
Did Prague in 2 wks

If I can get a month off we're thinking of China &#55356;&#56808;&#55356;&#56819; lol. 

Jo, just do it, you'll be fine. Enjoy Barcelona, in fact have quick trip to Benny while you're down that way.


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

fdhadi said:


> Jo662
> 
> No problem with doing Barcelona in 15 days. Last July we did Salou and only had 14 days and in fact, we enjoyed it so much we're going again this July. Went down over the Pyrenees which was hard work but came back through Andorra ���� which was easy and cheap fuel.
> 
> ...


Thank you Frank,its good to hear its doable and somebody has done it before.😁
We may see you down that way lol 😁


----------



## bc109 (Sep 17, 2016)

O.K. You're convinced.
The undesirables are the opportunist thieves that suddenly appear from everywhere......not YOU !
I hope your holiday dates are fortunate.
Since you are a senior member, I trust you have had a look at..... about-france.com/driving.htm.... to see what happens
to French traffic going South and returning North during their holiday times.
Good luck. And suggest you organise plasticised mini passports and other docs before leaving the UK. Barcelona is infamous for pickpockets.
Bill


----------



## H1-GBV (Feb 28, 2006)

IF you can do the S of France in 14d at Easter, why can't you do Barcelona at that time? The weather would be "better" and you would have the joys of Santa Semana celebrations.

Use your summer hols for the Atlantic coast - France, Basque region, etc. At least you are likely to get cool breezes to mitigate the high temperatures. (In Marbella we got used to 28deg at night in June; crossing central Spain we were hitting 45deg+ during the day in early July. Santander was a reasonable 25deg.)

At the end of the day, it's your choice. Enjoy - Gordon


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

H1-GBV said:


> IF you can do the S of France in 14d at Easter, why can't you do Barcelona at that time? The weather would be "better" and you would have the joys of Santa Semana celebrations.
> 
> Use your summer hols for the Atlantic coast - France, Basque region, etc. At least you are likely to get cool breezes to mitigate the high temperatures. (In Marbella we got used to 28deg at night in June; crossing central Spain we were hitting 45deg+ during the day in early July. Santander was a reasonable 25deg.)
> 
> At the end of the day, it's your choice. Enjoy - Gordon


Thats a great idea Gordon but we go to a friends house near St Maxime in the Sth of France every Easter, we have done for years and its the highlight of our year so got to be done. 
This year we nearly had to change our plans cus my mate fell off his motorcycle in Feb and had to have a toe amputated so was unsure if he could fly down. But of course he made it.:crying::laugh::smile2:


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

bc109 said:


> O.K. You're convinced.
> The undesirables are the opportunist thieves that suddenly appear from everywhere......not YOU !
> I hope your holiday dates are fortunate.
> Since you are a senior member, I trust you have had a look at..... about-france.com/driving.htm.... to see what happens
> ...


Yes we have been going to France three or four times a year for years. Will think long and hard where to go in August as we change our minds, especially when we are travelling through France and see somewhere interesting. >


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I think venturing less than half that distance will get you some sun and far less holiday time stress. Brittany, Loire and maybe even Charante Maritime.

Ray.


----------



## fdhadi (May 9, 2005)

bc109 said:


> O.K. You're convinced.
> The undesirables are the opportunist thieves that suddenly appear from everywhere......not YOU !
> I hope your holiday dates are fortunate.
> Since you are a senior member, I trust you have had a look at..... about-france.com/driving.htm.... to see what happens
> ...


Undesirables are everywhere Bill, a friend had 2 bikes stolen on his way home from the South of France. They were stolen at Hilton Park Services on the M6. Pickpockets are everywhere and more so at major tourist attractions such as London, Paris, Rome & Barcelona. 
Just be totally on your guard, like you would or should be in th UK. There's good & bad everywhere.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Will Barcelona be that hot in July? It's in the north so probably won't be as hot as the costas. Anyway you can easily get up into the Pyrenees from there Joe if it's too warm. Why not incorporate them anyway rather than just Barcelona?

Go for it


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Average temps 25-30 degrees, but then there are always the 'canicules' as they have in France. Saumur 38 degrees at 10pm!!!

I know it's August, season of crazy fares, but have you investigated ferry to Santander/Bilbao as a timesaver?


----------

